# Squash Blossoms



## GB (Jun 27, 2005)

*Are Zucchini Flowers Edible?*

I am growing zucchini in my garden. My brother was over yesterday and pointed out that you can eat the flowers, but he though that maybe you could only eat the male flowers and not the female 9or maybe that is backwards). Anyway he was not completely sure. Does anyone here know if you can eat one and not the other? Also if that is the case, how do I tell the males from the females?

Buckytom I know you must have a half million jokes running through your head right now


----------



## pdswife (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh yeah!  Stuff them like you would cabbage rolls, with meat and rice.  They are delish!!...    I'll try to find the recipes that I used last year for the flowers from hubby's garden.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 27, 2005)

You can eat both but it is wiser to eat the male flowers as it only takes a few of them to pollenate all the female flowers. These are delicious!!


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! pdswife I would love to see your recipe. Shunka, how do you prepare yours? Also how do you tell the males from the females?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2005)

GB:

There must be a ton of zucchini flower recipes on the foodtv site.  Emeril does them regularly.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 27, 2005)

GB, this is one of the recipes I use.  I can't seem to find the meat and rice version.   I've used both pumpkin flowers and zucchini flowers.   Enjoy



Stuffed Pumpkin Flowers ( T and T)

 Description:
 Paul and I made these for dinner last night.   Turned out great!   Very yummy.     I was out of Marjoram so we used Italian Herb instead.   I also added a small amount maybe a teaspoon of olive oil to the stuffing.


 Ingredients:
 16 pumpkin flowers ( picked early in the morning)
2 beaten eggs
2 mashed potatoes
1 piece of bread soaked in milk
2 tablespoons parmesan cheese
1 clove chopped garlic ( really not enough)
3 tablespoons fresh chopped parsley
2 teaspoons Marjoram
salt 
olive oil
bread crumbs


 Directions:
 wash the pumpkin flowers and take out the pistil, then dry them.   Boil the potatoes and mash them.   Place in a bowl.

Add the beaten eggs, the garlic, the chopped parsley and Marjoram, cheese and bread and salt (as much or as little as you'd like).   Mix well together.   

Stuff the flowers with the stuffing and put them in a baking dish coated with olive oil.   Drizzle flowers with olive oil and then sprinkle with bread crumbs. ( I used garlic flavored ones).

Back for 20-25 minutes at 350.

Recipe can be cut in half.


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2005)

pdswife that looks delicious. Thanks for sharing!

Andy I am going to check there right now. Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 27, 2005)

Daisy, these all sound great!  Can't wait to try the fritters.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 27, 2005)

The female flowers will be bulbous on their stems, the male one will just have a thin stalk for a stem. You want to wait to pick them until they open on their own and by then you should be able to tell them apart.
To fix these, I take out the stamins, wash well, rinse well and then dry them. The batter is a mixture of flour, pinch of salt and pepper (you can play around with other herbs and spices), a bit of baking powder, and milk or water. You want a consistency that is not too thick but not real runny; stuff the flowers if wanted (we use different cheeses), dip in plain flour and shake off the excess, dip into the batter and fry in hot bacon grease (our favorite!), shortening or oil. Drain on paper towels


----------



## pdswife (Jul 16, 2005)

The other day someone was asking about this.. 
I can't find the post but, here's another good
sounding recipe.  Enjoy!!



3 Dozen Squash Blossoms
1 cup Milk
1 tablespoon Flour
1 teaspoon Salt
1/8 teaspoon Fresh ground pepper
1/2 cup Cooking oil
Paprika 
In a shaker jar combine milk, flour,salt and pepper. Place squash
blossoms in large pie tin and gently pour the milk-flour mixture over
them. Heat the oil in a large heavy skillet until a drop of water will
sizzle. Fry the batter-coated blossoms in the hot oil until golden
brown; drain on paper towels and sprinkle with paprika.
Serve hot.


----------



## jkath (Jul 17, 2005)

PDSwife: I merged GB's thread with yours


----------

